# Is Peachds.com a reliable store?



## elm (Mar 24, 2015)

I want a Sky3ds, from a legit USA based seller that also ships from the States. Today I came across peachds and was hoping anyone could verify they are legit. They have good prices and accept PayPal too.

Thanks


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 24, 2015)

http://www.sky3ds.com/reseller.html
*United States*


*Dwtechz.com*
*Depot4u.com*
*Digitopz.com*
*Oz3ds.com*
*Gamekool.com*
*3DSTown.com*
*Woocards.com*
*Modchipfactory.com*
*R4is.com*
*Rev3ds.com*
*R4depot.com*
*Sky-3ds.com*
*realhotstuff.com*
*3ds-flashcard.com*
*Shop01media.com*
*3dsgamerworld.com*
*Ugreatdeal.com*
*Yeahgeek.com*
*3ds-games-cards*
*Thegamerdepot.com*
*usar4.com*
*3dsshop.com*
*Dsflashcart.com*
*R4flashcart.com*
*Modchipsdirect.com*


----------



## elm (Mar 24, 2015)

thanks... So are all these USA based seller & shippers? Modschipdirect is USA based, but they were more expensive on the Sky3ds card.

I went a head and placed an order with PeachDs.com, for a Sky3ds, for $82.99. So I will keep anyone that's interested updated on how fast & accurate they ship.


----------



## elm (Mar 25, 2015)

elm said:


> thanks... So are all these USA based seller & shippers?  Modschipdirect is USA based, but they were more expensive on the Sky3ds card.
> 
> I went a head and placed an order with PeachDs.com, for a Sky3ds, for $82.99.  So I will keep anyone that's interested updated on how fast & accurate they ship.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 25, 2015)

elm said:


> thanks... So are all these USA based seller & shippers? Modschipdirect is USA based, but they were more expensive on the Sky3ds card.
> 
> I went a head and placed an order with PeachDs.com, for a Sky3ds, for $82.99. So I will keep anyone that's interested updated on how fast & accurate they ship.


 
lol I give you a complete list of all US official sky dealers and you buy from a place un-official and un-heard of


----------



## elm (Mar 25, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> lol I give you a complete list of all US official sky dealers and you buy from a place un-official and un-heard of


 
(LoL) yeah I know... thanks for the sites. But I was really interested in a place based in the U.S. and I know Modchipcentral is local, but their prices were high.  I read a few testimonials and I hope PeachDs does come through with their services.


----------



## elm (Mar 25, 2015)

Just received my tracking through Peachds.com

Thank you!  Here is your USPS Tracking #


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 25, 2015)

elm said:


> Just received my tracking through Peachds.com
> 
> Thank you! Here is your USPS Tracking #


 
Where is the card being shipped from? Also update this post when you get it please.


----------



## elm (Mar 25, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Where is the card being shipped from? Also update this post when you get it please.


 

They are located in Rosemead, California & yes I will update it when I receive it and make sure it works etc..


----------



## ShaunCouplegqaming (Apr 12, 2015)

I've bought 2 ds flashcart from them. my personal opinion is that they're good.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 12, 2015)

elm Gave them a try and could not be more pleased card came in 2 days with tracking and insurance


----------



## BobPage (Apr 15, 2015)

I just purchased from them too. I'll give a review once I get my stuff in.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Apr 15, 2015)

Even I have read positive experiences from temp members about PeachDS, although those people ordered the Gateway.  Don't know how good their Sky3DS is.  Nonetheless, PeachDS seems to be a legit site


----------



## MelLiu (Apr 23, 2015)

Just got my Sky3DS.  Came fast (I'm in California) and worked perfectly!


----------



## BobPage (Apr 24, 2015)

I just got my R4i SDHC in. I'll post a review once I verify it's working. Setting it up now and it seems fine.


----------

